# Help with Identification of some tools, please?



## Higher_RPM (May 23, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I need a little help here. I bought some items in a lot from an estate sale and I have two items that I can't identify. I've check around the web and no luck. Hoping someone here can help.

First item is a Team Associated (symbol) Houge???

It has an off and on switch. Fine adjustment knob, its battery powered, it has a switch that toggles between "volts" and "amps". Two leads with aligator clips. Any ideas what does?










Second item looks like a tool of some sort. Homemade. Can hold two electric motors at the some time. Any ideas?


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

In the bottom picture, the pink thing is a SK motor stand and the one on the left is so you can break the bushings and brushes in on a motor without putting power to the new motor, slave motor with probably be the correct description.

The top picture I can't help you with.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Could the top picture also be a motor break-in tool? Something to use so you how many amps/volts a motor is drawing?

It also might be a voltage regulator to run the slave motor in the bottom picture when breaking in motors when hooked up to a 12volt power supply.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

didn't houge make alot of hop up parts for the RC10 and Team Losi JRX back in the early 90's ? Could be wrong, that could an old school motor checker, for checking volts and amps based...... kinda like what bud had, but in an all in one setup
? hmmmmm


----------



## Higher_RPM (May 23, 2007)

Gents,
Thank you for your replies.


----------



## Erich Reichert (Mar 2, 2007)

yes they did, they made a trailing arm conversion for the rc10


----------



## Humpty (Feb 15, 2002)

The top one is a Hogue Meter ...Used for running motors and Checking amp draw of motors ...This is what all motor builders used for years ...David Timmerman ...Tate McDaniel ...Now we all have the Orion Motor Runners....Back in the day you didnt have enough money to buy one of those offf anybody ...


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i think i had that setup... it was a dirt oval setup for me.. and it was really nice.. hmm....


----------

